# ohio pb smallie, cj 5-10



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

had one of those days ya sit in the winter and dream about, got to cj at 8 am and on the first cast caught a 24 in smallie, biggest ive got in ohio, also caught 2 others 16 and 18 in, got photos on my phone , soon as i find out how to get them off it ill post them, also caught several white bass , 2 walleye and even some shad, what a day, and i thought be bad after that cold front came thru, good luck fishing


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats one dandy smallie, congrats


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Man, 24"!! That's pretty impressive considering the fact that Randy Van Dam's state record was only 23.5"!! I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

cant wait to see the pics! man thats a big smallie


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

DAAANNNG THATS AWESOME!!!!!!!

I was there today, slow for me


----------



## Rocky Forker (Feb 7, 2009)

I bet the line was peeling off your reel!!! That had to be a blast! GREAT BIG FUN!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats an awesome smallie!!! was it released(I hope)? I guess I would have a hard time blaming you if you had kept it, it would be a great fish for the wall.
Congrat!!


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i didnt have a tape but it was cpl inches longer than my tackle box, and it measures 22, even at 22 i was happy as heck, most definatley turned her loose, took her a long time to get that big, i kept my fish ohio award muskie yrs back and always felt guilty so from now on ill get one of those replicas, cjs turning out some nice smallies, i heard they were in there, good fishing all


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

Reiner

I spent over 30 years fishing the Stillwater river for that smallie, didn't realize he had moved to CJ!! Glad to hear that you put him back! Congrats!

TK


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanx tk , looked for ya sunday didnt se ya, i dont keep them at all, they need to live on and keep the genes going. ill be back on the water early sat morning, have to do some work in columbus this week , cant wait to go back out,


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

24". Holy cow! I've never seen such a monster. You must get a pic posted. That's an order


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, 

At 24" that probably was 7-8# and could have been a new state record if it hadn't spawned out yet. Huge fish man.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

CJ is indeed becoming a nice smallmouth lake, last October I pulled a 21" smallmouth out of the marina and again this April another one that measured 21". Both were tape measured without squeezing the tail, had no legit scales but they were healthy (not Lake Erie fat).


----------



## FryFish (May 2, 2008)

What do the smallies hit on at CJ? The rebel craw is my go to lure for the GMR, but i've never tried for smallies at CJ.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

FryFish said:


> What do the smallies hit on at CJ? The rebel craw is my go to lure for the GMR, but i've never tried for smallies at CJ.


I would try spinnerbaits and cranks around the dam. or around the rip rap by the marina. but I have not fished there for smallies before.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

reiner JIC (justincase) I see you on CJ what kind of boatdo you have?


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I see 6+ pounders come out of there quite often, few are reported. I have been casting cranks for Eyes in my some my favorite shallow flats areas and pullin some really nice smallies. Yesterday I pulled 3 and none were under 18 inches with one pushing 20. Very skinny water. Bass guys have been somewhat tight lipped of late on the quality of CJ smallies.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on a great day of fishing. Type of day we all wish we had. Great to hear some one put a 24" smallie in the hand.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

you can text the picture from your phone to your email address. Just put in the email address like you would a phone #. Dang....24 inches? I would like to see that pic, what a pig!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

yeah me too here is my number 9375337866


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I know a guy on Lake Cumberland that got a 24 incher and he guestimated it at between 7 and 8 lb. That is huge for Ohio.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Man I cant wait to see those pics of that smallie!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Mr. Smallie wrote-- *"That's pretty impressive considering the fact that Randy Van Dam's state record was only 23.5"!!"*

That was my first thought. 

My second thought was why in the world didn't you get better documentation of the catch? You said it was your PB. I think it would have been all our PB. I'm usually prepared with a board, a tape, a camera, and a scales...if not...I've got a live well. That sucker would have went to the dock! I'm sure the ODW would have been very interested in a catch like that. PLEASE text that picture to someone's e-mail so it can be posted!

As to all the 6 pounders in there that the "bass guys" are tight lipped about...are they all caught pre-fishing? Why aren't some weighed in at the tournaments?

I know the smallie fishing is much improving at CJ. It seems to be following the Alum creek model of turning from a largemouth lake to a smallie lake. However, if it's all of a sudden become a trophy destination, it's done it in record time, and totally under the radar. Polluted with white bass, stunted crappie, and stocked walleye, I have a little trouble believing there's that much prime smallie spawning habitat present. To contain any number of giant smallies, the year class recruitment must be incredible! Sombody must have dumped in some zebra mussels and gobies. If these reports continue, well have to start calling it "little Erie!"


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I'm not sure of how large a population of big smallies excist in CJ. But I have caught several over 4lbs and one almost 6, these were weighed on a Berkley scale. These were caught trolling shad raps off the humps. Please keep in mind that this over a several year period and not a 1 or 2 outting deal.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Riener...you still reading this thread? We are wanting to see that pic!!! Hook us up.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Wiper,

I live about 2 miles from CJ and smallies of all sizes have been caught for a number of years. This is definitely not an overnight phenom. Most of the larger fish I have seen or heard of are caught by pan fisherman by accident. A few are caught (accidentally) by us walleye fisherman, I fish CJ about 4 or 5 days a week all year long. We have been catching smallies by accident through the ice and the numbers are increasing yearly. 

This Spring just seems to be giving up more accidental good smallies than any previous Spring that I can remember. I have caught one or more EVERY outing in the last 2 weeks, whether fishing for eyes, gills or crappies. I took the son out yesterday crappie fishing, and he caught a 13 incher and I watched a fellow further down the shore catch 1 larger than the one my son caught. I caught much nicer fish from the boat on the 10th and 11th (again entirely by accident).

CJ has a decent population of smallies with a growing number of larger fish. There are not a lot of larger bass tourneys on CJ. They have run some Wednesday nighters/ small club tourneys for a few years but no regular larger tournaments. The majority of hardcore bassers on CJ keep their mouths shut. They simply dont post or give out information. I am sure they catch quality fish, but just dont advertise it.

The white bass population (thankfully) is smaller than it was 5 years ago. I always get a good laugh when people say CJ only has "stunted" crappies. There are plenty of 12 to 14 inch fish. You just have to know where to go and once you find them they are there year after year.


CJ is by no means a little Erie, which no one has claimed in this thread, But quality smallies are being caught....


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

"Mr. Smallie wrote-- "That's pretty impressive considering the fact that Randy Van Dam's state record was only 23.5"!!"

That was my first thought. 

My second thought was why in the world didn't you get better documentation of the catch? You said it was your PB. I think it would have been all our PB. I'm usually prepared with a board, a tape, a camera, and a scales...if not...I've got a live well. That sucker would have went to the dock! I'm sure the ODW would have been very interested in a catch like that. PLEASE text that picture to someone's e-mail so it can be posted!"

Amen wiper


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Is this the thread about Asian carp??....oh dangit it's not. Give the guy a break man not everyone is out for records.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

fshman,

Great post. I live 15 miles from CJ and over the last few years have only fished it durning the white bass run. That, and a couple times below the tubes looking for those pass through eyes. I know there are better crappie in there as I have a friend down there who chases them regularly. However, he always talks about the 50 little ones he had to fight to get a dozen keepers. I tournament fished the lake 20 years ago. We even held a few night tournaments back then that nobody caught a fish in until the sun came up! Someone always brought in a skinny smallie even that long ago. I don't tournament fish nearly as much as I have in the past, but still stay in touch with many guys who do. Those skinny smallies from 20 years ago have turned into someone always getting a 2 pounder yet big bass still turns out to be a greenie. I have no doubt the smallie fishing is much improved in the presence of better fish. I really don't think that's a secret. I just got a giggle out of the thought that 6 pounders aren't uncommon, and over 20" fish are no big deal. Hard cores may be tight lipped, but tournament results are reported, and weigh ins are held in public. Maybe the trophy potential is the best kept secret in SW Ohio. If pan fishermen can trick 'em, the hard cores are bringing 'em to the scales, and that kinda news will spread like wild fire through the tournament community. I'll pay a little closer attention. I didn't mean to crack on your puddle. It's all good in the hood.

Fish on.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i would just really like to see the pic. i dont doubt its true


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I really want to thank the people who have given their time putting structure into CJ, this is going to be one of the big reasons for our future success storys. 
After I moved back from SC I mainly crappie fished for years, about 4 years ago I caught my 1st SmallMouth at CJ and was hooked, then a nice perch and was hooked, then a small walleye and was hooked, then a large white bass and was hooked, I have not yet caught the elusive CJ (Pig) Largemouth. I have researched and studied and now understand fish behaviors and patterns. So far this year I have caught 6 keeper Walleye (largest 24") from the lake-side bank of the Marina. 
As my learning and techniques have improved so has my catches of larger fish. CJ is a fetile lake with huge numbers of different fish and food sources. Structure is the key to make it an even better fishery.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've caught 1 or 2 each year for the past 4 years over 18". Usually it's this time of year or earlier and they've all been fat healthy fish. I only fish CJ a couple of times per month but I think it's possible one could grow to 24".

The biggest smallie I caught there with a tape and it measured 19.5" but a friend corrected me and put it on a golden rule where it was only 18 3/4". Even if reiner's fish is only 22", it's still an amazing catch. I haven't caught mine yet this year but hope to soon.

Reiner, if you see a Gray/Blue Stratos with a Johnson motor, come say hello. I've got a spare Golden rule for ya.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Randy VanDam landed the new state record smallmouth bass measuring 23 ½ inches in length, with a 22 inch girth and weighing an unbelievable 9 lbs, 8 oz., 

http://www.rattlesnakie.com/state_record.html

I too have had a few Roland Martin moments till I got my fish on a Scale. I caught a 24 inch LM Last year at Guntersville and it weighed 9.3lbs. If this fish was 24" It would have to be close to the State record. I'm not saying, I'm just saying.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

if you like send the pic to : [email protected] I will Gladly put it on here.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Seems as if we are never gonna see the pic.....surprising huh, not really. I just caught a 25 inch 11.5 pounder, pic to follow soon....


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

pics or it never happened


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I'd cut the dude some slack. I'm not particularly religious but this verse seems to have some merit considering the circumstances.

He who is without sin among you, let him throw the first stone.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Grab the pitch forks and torches....

Isn't fishing supposed to be fun? Why is everyone so worked up about this? As far as I know he has not harmed anyone.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I really am sick of the nay sayers out there. whoooooooooooooo I have never caught a smallie over 22" 

CAN NOT BE DONE I AM KING FISHER IF I HAVE NEVER DONE IT THEN THERE ARE NO FISH OVER MY BEST IN THAT WATER. 



Reiner52: Please do not mind the ones who do not dare to believe. I went down the road of "please submit tape measure, photos and what ever to the point I almost stopped posting." 

I then took my kids fishing and learned a valuable lesson. Fishing is for fun and only that. I now take people that want to catch a 20" smallie or ones that just want to get away from work and enjoy spending time not thinking. 

I have yet to land the 24" one but it is my goal. I have landed in hand and measured 23 3/4" smallie. Was it a stat record? NO. Lake smallies are different than river smallies. I will admit I almost kept that one to mount but it went swimming to be caught another day. I have not caught it again. Now who is smilling me or the fish? Both I guess.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"As far as I know he has not harmed anyone." *

Sconner, I don't think anyone can sue for damages, but a hoax perpetuated on the naive kinda insults your intelligience. You do on awesome job in your reports with pictures. You gots credibility mon. If you came on and said you landed a 24 inch river smallie, forgot your camera and tape, but knicked a stick and measured it later, I'd be stunned...but confident that you caught one damn close. Wouldn't think twice about it.

This guy said he had a picture on his camera phone but was having trouble figuring out how to get it off his phone and on the web. He's been offered help in that task from numerous members. He dissappeared. Perhaps he's had something come up and hasn't been able to get back to us. I'm sure he'll let us know soon. 

He has been questioned enough already fellas...give him some space. At times we do act like kids waiting for Christmas!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

CJ Smallies - I catch several every year, but nothing to brag about. I don't target them and have never fished for them - catch most working for crappie and eyes. Most I catch are under 14-15 inches. I will say they are very healthy; I do fish smallies on Erie so I know what a "football" looks like.

CJ is loaded with bait - probably as fertile a gizzard shad lake as any that exist in the state. The lake has several hatches per year - I'm not an expert, but I am positive as many as 6-8 hatches. All the fish you catch in that lake are fat and healthy unless they have a health issue. 

While a smallie over 20 inches isn't exactly common I would have no trouble accepting they exist in CJ. And why not a record smalllie? CJ puts out some MONSTER eyes - numbers of trophy size eyes inhabot the lake. Just proves to me how fertile she is and how much bait is available.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

For what its worth my pb smallmouth in the lmr still swims with no pics to prove it so enough said, I enjoyed the fish and hopefully someone else will also


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

it was never said that there wasnt any pics. what was said was ", got photos on my phone , soon as i find out how to get them off it ill post them"
many have offered help on how to get the pics off the phone. so i am confused


----------

